# Bridezilla!!!!



## KAikens318

I need some tips from you wedding photographers out there on how to deal with a Bridezilla or if this is even worth bothering with. So this girl I am shooting a wedding for doesn't have a lot of money, which is fine. I am not a professional by any means, this will be my first wedding so I am only charging her $150 for an all day shoot plus I gave her a free engagement shoot. She decided she didn't want an engagement shoot, she wanted me to shoot her daughter's first birthday party instead, which I did. 

I am running a special for my business of booking/completing a shoot in the spring, clients get a free sitting fee/shoot (prints or CD not included) any time they want this year. So she decides to tell me that she thinks she deserves a free shoot since she booked her wedding with me in the spring. I reminded her that the shoot wouldn't be completed in the spring, not to mention she already got a free shoot for her daughter. She finds this unfair and wants a discount on the wedding. I already explained to her that she isn't going to find a wedding photographer that will charge as little as I did and she was already getting a HUGE discount, especially considering the list of required shots that she sent me is 45 shots, just to start with. 

Is this even worth it? She harasses me every single day, on Facebook, on Yahoo mail, on my cell phone...at this point I am ready to say adios...what do you think?


----------



## bigtwinky

I'd say adios in an instant.

You are charging her $150?  Not only do I find this price ridiculously low, and possibly hurting the wedding photography market in your area, if someone wants to give attitude after getting a free shoot already, things are only going to get worse.

Do you have a contract with her?  If not, then document everything as to the reasons why you are terminating the verbal agreement (just in case things come back later on, you'll at least have more details written down) and tell her to go find another photographer willing to do her wedding, all the while being polite and professional.

Not worth the troubles at all.  People are so freakin greedy.


----------



## Big Mike

This is the kind of thing that happens when you charge $150 for a wedding.  

If you can get out of it, without looking too bad, do it ASAP.  If you go through with it, you will only get more of the same.


----------



## photographyfanatic

Cut your ties!! Even if this is just your first wedding...$150 for an all day shoot plus hours of editing and post processing? $150? Really? That's easily $1000 minimum! Don't sell your efforts short!


----------



## KAikens318

I just never know how much to charge because I haven't been trained at all or anything, but I do have an eye for photography and have been doing it religiously for a year now. I sent her a letter and also called her on the phone and told her that I am not going to be doing the services. She emailed me 3 more times since I originally posted this with other demands so I am done. I was very professional and polite but I am sure once she gets the message the storm will come. I am shooting another wedding in September that is paying $1000. She just doesn't see photos as being that important and yet she has all these demands. Good luck to her I say. I doubt I will even go to the wedding even though my husband is part of the bridal party. Oh well.


----------



## Jeff Colburn

Dump her. If you think she's bad, just wait until all of her friends line up at your front door for their $150 weddings.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Derrel

Cut, tactfully, and run. Is it worth this kind of hassle for $150, for weeks on end?


----------



## bigtwinky

Good on you for dumping her.

I really do want you to update the thread with her reaction.  Due to the lack of drama on this forum in the last few days, I'll take anything at this point


----------



## photographyfanatic

If you let her take advantage of you and push you around well then she will! If she doesn't see the value of photographs and wants to rob you just move on. There are plenty of people who know talent and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Jim Gratiot

In addition to your time being MUCH more valuable than $150... there is pretty much 100% chance that she won't be satisfied with the final result.  And she could then proceed to trash your reputation beyond repair, if she is one of those types of people.

It doesn't pay to make enemies like this when you're just starting out--so say goodbye and let her go harrass somebody else.

Good luck.


----------



## KAikens318

Here you go for a little drama:

Here is my initial email that I wrote her and essentially what I said in the phone message too:

I don't think I will be shooting the wedding, for a few reasons. 1. There are a lot of photos to be taken from your list. It's going to be a long day. Long days and lots of photos equal many hours of post processing which can add up to quite a bit of money. 2. After adding all of your shots together, plus the time to do the wedding and the processing, plus a CD, it will end up over $400 and I understand that you guys don't have that in your budget, and that is okay (Trust me, I know all about money crap!). But doing something that requires that much work and then getting paid $100 for it including the prints, I will end up with $40. Not to sound greedy or anything but this is using hours of my day, not to mention creative fees and such, plus I need to buy equipment for this as well and equipment is not cheap. I can't sell myself short. I know that I haven't been to school or anything for this however I do believe that I have talent and while the home portrait shoot I did of Shauna didn't take that much time and effort, this will. Not to mention for all the shots you want I would have to bring on a second shooter and pay them as well. Sorry if this seems like it is greedy or whatever, but those are what I have come up with after calculating all these factors together.

Her response:

What the f*** b**ch? You told me that you were going to shoot my wedding and that it would be cheap. Over four hundred is not cheap by any means. Now I only have 7 months to find another photographer. You are leaving me in a f*cking ditch and I don't appreciate it. Don't expect us to be friends with you or Steve after this, he will be lucky if he even gets to be in the wedding. What is worth your time oh great one? Two shots? Would that be worth $100? I hope that you never find work again and if you do I feel sorry for those people. Get off your f**king pedestal, you aren't that great and your photos suck anyways. I am better off finding someone else and I am sure they will give me a fair price that is lower than yours. This is not your average wedding and I am not settling for crap so see you later. Thanks a lot b*tch. 


Now keep in mind, this wedding is taking place in their hick town's town hall, not in a pretty church. No flowers, no decorations, nothing. The reception after is in their backyard in a trailer park (Not that there is anything wrong with trailer parks, it's actually quite nice) but the 'this is not your average wedding thing threw me into a fit of laughter.


----------



## Jim Gratiot

Sounds like a charming girl... her husband's a lucky man.


----------



## mwcfarms

Ah thanks for my daily dose of drama. Lol just kidding sorry your husband friends wife sounds like a total douche. You did not need that in your life. Glad you could get out of it. Lol I had our wedding celebration in the nearest towns hall and it has carpet on the walls lol. I do not lie. It was ok our real celebration was the day we got married in mexico and I paid my photographer 1950$ and got a deal lol. Good luck with your business though.


----------



## KAikens318

mwcfarms said:


> Ah thanks for my daily dose of drama. Lol just kidding sorry your husband friends wife sounds like a total douche. You did not need that in your life. Glad you could get out of it. Lol I had our wedding celebration in the nearest towns hall and it has carpet on the walls lol. I do not lie. It was ok our real celebration was the day we got married in mexico and I paid my photographer 1950$ and got a deal lol. Good luck with your business though.




She is horrible. I feel bad because this is probably going to ruin the friendship with my husband and his friend, but at the same time, I don't want or need her drama. Very immature. She is one of those overly controlling women and her husband-to-be is a very timid guy who never speaks up for himself. Oh well, her loss!


----------



## Rosshole

Lol, wow.  Good thing you got out of that...   You should go to the wedding though just so you can see who she finds to do it for less than $150!

More power to you!


----------



## Derrel

It might take her seven months to find a "photographer" who will shoot her wedding for $150. Her comment that $400 is not cheap...man...there are weddings where one layer of the wedding cake costs $400, or where the tux rentals come to over $1,000...this woman is a good example of the Bridezilla term. You will be glad you are not associated with this wedding in any way possible after it is all over. And with her attitude, I'd expect that she'll be having another wedding in less than four years.


----------



## Christie Photo

KAikens318 said:


> I feel bad because this is probably going to ruin the friendship with my husband and his friend...



Going to?  Too late.  It's time for Steve to let his friend know that he won't be around that day.  If someone spoke to my wife like she did, there's NO way I could go to that wedding and still look at myself in the mirror.

Don't worry...  this marriage won't last long.

-Pete


----------



## photographyfanatic

OMG!!!!! YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE!!!! Stay clear of that wacko!


----------



## AverageJoe

Good lord! someone is actually marrying this person?


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

I think you made a wise decision to back out of this event. However, I think the response you received from bridezilla could have been mitigated had you been slightly more tactful with you decline. I have known trailer park people (not there's anything wrong with it), both good and bad. Whether anybody wants to admit it or not, there is a propensity for this stereo-typical mindset.

At the end of the day, none of your clients wants to know, nor do they care, what labor is involved for your job. Results are the only matter. Listing off the various aspects of what you actually would have to do, then rescind on the verbal agreement of $100 is in bad form, I think. Not only did you increase the price 4x, you insinuated that they are poor and that they will not be able to raise the money.

FFS, please use proper business language when responding to a client. With familiarity, business casual is okay. The line, "(Trust me. I know all about that money crap!)" has no place in written correspondence, regarding your business.

Why are you declaring that you need the money to buy new equipment? They don't care, except now they realize they are going to pay for it. 

Why wasn't the possibility of a second shooter brought up when bridezilla began the exhaustive shot list? At least it would have been cause for a pause in your negotiations. "I'll get back to you in X number of days with a final figure." may be worth considering next time, unless you already have package deals set up.

Finally, twice you mentioned the word "greedy" in your response, referring to yourself. Why? You mentioned your lack of education. Why? You have all these deficits, but yet, you can justify a substantial price increase?


I'm not trying to jump down your throat KAikens318  :hugs: , I'm just playing devil's advocate.     Information and words matter. Be wise about each.


----------



## McMommy

That's craziness! I'd drop her like a bad habit and NOT go back! For any reason, even if she offered to pay you more. Seven months is plenty of time for her to find a craptastic amateur photographer to shoot her wedding for $150. (Not saying you are... but a pro will laugh her out of their sight with what she is demanding.)

Good for you for standing your ground. It isn't always, or usually, easy, but it adds strength of character and value to you!


----------



## KAikens318

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> I think you made a wise decision to back out of this event. However, I think the response you received from bridezilla could have been mitigated had you been slightly more tactful with you decline. I have known trailer park people (not there's anything wrong with it), both good and bad. Whether anybody wants to admit it or not, there is a propensity for this stereo-typical mindset.
> 
> At the end of the day, none of your clients wants to know, nor do they care, what labor is involved for your job. Results are the only matter. Listing off the various aspects of what you actually would have to do, then rescind on the verbal agreement of $100 is in bad form, I think. Not only did you increase the price 4x, you insinuated that they are poor and that they will not be able to raise the money.
> 
> FFS, please use proper business language when responding to a client. With familiarity, business casual is okay. The line, "(Trust me. I know all about that money crap!)" has no place in written correspondence, regarding your business.
> 
> Why are you declaring that you need the money to buy new equipment? They don't care, except now they realize they are going to pay for it.
> 
> Why wasn't the possibility of a second shooter brought up when bridezilla began the exhaustive shot list? At least it would have been cause for a pause in your negotiations. "I'll get back to you in X number of days with a final figure." may be worth considering next time, unless you already have package deals set up.
> 
> Finally, twice you mentioned the word "greedy" in your response, referring to yourself. Why? You mentioned your lack of education. Why? You have all these deficits, but yet, you can justify a substantial price increase?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to jump down your throat KAikens318 :hugs: , I'm just playing devil's advocate.  Information and words matter. Be wise about each.


 

This is someone who is a 'friend' or was anyway. That is just how we talk to each other. This was the email that I sent her, when I called her on the phone I just explained to her that the base price of $100 that I quoted her earlier was just that, a base price, until she knew what she wanted, and we had a written contract down for that specifically stating that the price was subject to go up considering the bride's specific needs. I would never say stuff like that to someone who was not a (well who I thought was) a somewhat close friend. This is why I don't want to do shoots for friends. You feel bad taking their money because they are your friend, yet you have a business to run. She implies herself that she is poor, not me. We had talked many times before about her budget and how she didn't have much more than $250 to spend, if that on the photos. She states all the time that she has no money and I was simply explaining to her that I was not expecting them to be able to pay the $400. Either way, she was extremely immature about it and I am glad that it's out of my hands now.


----------



## Scatterbrained

You could always suggest that they buy a bunch of disposable cameras and pass them out to everyone in attendance. That way they could get all the shots they want or can afford and no Photog has to deal with her.


----------



## ghpham

KAikens318 said:


> Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you made a wise decision to back out of this event. However, I think the response you received from bridezilla could have been mitigated had you been slightly more tactful with you decline. I have known trailer park people (not there's anything wrong with it), both good and bad. Whether anybody wants to admit it or not, there is a propensity for this stereo-typical mindset.
> 
> At the end of the day, none of your clients wants to know, nor do they care, what labor is involved for your job. Results are the only matter. Listing off the various aspects of what you actually would have to do, then rescind on the verbal agreement of $100 is in bad form, I think. Not only did you increase the price 4x, you insinuated that they are poor and that they will not be able to raise the money.
> 
> FFS, please use proper business language when responding to a client. With familiarity, business casual is okay. The line, "(Trust me. I know all about that money crap!)" has no place in written correspondence, regarding your business.
> 
> Why are you declaring that you need the money to buy new equipment? They don't care, except now they realize they are going to pay for it.
> 
> Why wasn't the possibility of a second shooter brought up when bridezilla began the exhaustive shot list? At least it would have been cause for a pause in your negotiations. "I'll get back to you in X number of days with a final figure." may be worth considering next time, unless you already have package deals set up.
> 
> Finally, twice you mentioned the word "greedy" in your response, referring to yourself. Why? You mentioned your lack of education. Why? You have all these deficits, but yet, you can justify a substantial price increase?
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to jump down your throat KAikens318 :hugs: , I'm just playing devil's advocate.  Information and words matter. Be wise about each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is someone who is a 'friend' or was anyway. That is just how we talk to each other. This was the email that I sent her, when I called her on the phone I just explained to her that the base price of $100 that I quoted her earlier was just that, a base price, until she knew what she wanted, and we had a written contract down for that specifically stating that the price was subject to go up considering the bride's specific needs. I would never say stuff like that to someone who was not a (well who I thought was) a somewhat close friend. This is why I don't want to do shoots for friends. You feel bad taking their money because they are your friend, yet you have a business to run. She implies herself that she is poor, not me. We had talked many times before about her budget and how she didn't have much more than $250 to spend, if that on the photos. She states all the time that she has no money and I was simply explaining to her that I was not expecting them to be able to pay the $400. Either way, she was extremely immature about it and I am glad that it's out of my hands now.
Click to expand...

 
Well, friend or not, in a professional setting such as this, you should have respond accordingly and not the way you have handled it.  I'm not dumping on you, but you need to train yourself to act in a professional manner if you wish to continue to be in business.  

Frankly speaking, I can never understand why someone would choose to charge only 150 for a wedding, a full day no less.


----------



## scorpion_tyr

My response is quite different from others here from what I read. I'm still a noob myself with only a few years, and a handfull of paid shoots, but here's my take on things.

It's your first wedding, so do the shoot. Explain to her that photography isn't an exact science, more of an art, so if she already has a very detailed and specific picture in mind, she might get something close, but not exact at all. You can't promise you'll get the shot, only that she's paying you to try your best for the agreed amount of time.

If you do the shoot, and put up with her, it's just that much more experience you have. Add the wedding shots to your portfolio, because from what I've seen, it's hard to book a wedding unless you've already done one.

Learn from the experience. Honestly with people like that they usually never get what they want so she'll probably complain about the shots afterwards, but who knows? You might really impress her and get future business from her friends. If you don't want to work with her in the future, politely decline.

Just my opinion, but if you're really trying to make photography a source of income instead of just a hobby, you need to take advantage of every situation that comes along, good or bad, because you'll learn, and make some money, from both. After you have this, and maybe more weddings down you can pick and choose your clients, but right now, I would say take every shoot you can!


----------



## seekcreative

You should go to the wedding incognito with about 4 or 5 disposable cameras, snap them at your leisure...and not even of the wedding party, just of the pews (or the wood grain paneling), fixtures, ooohhh thats pretty...and then just a portion of her dress in the shot, maybe the back of her head and things. Then sneak into the "bring your own beverage in a bag" reception and take it all in, it will make you feel better about yourself.

Then develop those pics - don't spend a lot of money, you should be able to develop 5 cameras for....$1.50?  - and send her the pics, all scattered, upside down, right side up...in a brown manilla envelope with a very polite bill - "Pay Me $95 and you can have all these!"

A little hump day humor...


----------



## FrankLamont

Despite the fact, seekcreative, that that's not very nice thing to do?

Primarily, it would affect her professionalism and business.


----------



## erichards

Scatterbrained said:


> You could always suggest that they buy a bunch of disposable cameras and pass them out to everyone in attendance. That way they could get all the shots they want or can afford and no Photog has to deal with her.


This generally will end up costing a heck of a lot more than the $150 that KAikens318 would have charged.
Also, it was terrible form to have worded that e-mail as KAikens318 did, not only degrading a client (former or current) and yourself!  I have shot weddings/events/senior pictures for friends and family and you need to take a hint from the Godfather, "It's not personal it's just business.", they may not think so but you need to be professional at _all times_!!!  If for no other reason than now your Bridezilla has written proof that you are not worthy of the title of Professional.  Professionals get that title for a reason...they are professional at all times!
Going to the wedding in 'secret' would just further the unprofessionalism and damage your (KAikens318) reputation as a photographer even more.
Not dumping on you, just letting you know.


----------



## Josh220

Tell a dumb redneck that they are dumb and you are going to get a dumb redneck response. You must speak slowly, clearly, and at all times you must speak professionally to these people regardless of your relationship.


----------



## magkelly

You know I've run into this situation so many times it's not even funny. All my friends know I have some real training so of course I get asked to man the camera for all the weddings, and of course they all want me to do that for FREE. Because they're so broke they can hardly afford the minister and the license, but they have to get married and they have have a big party, the fancy dress, and tons of pretty pictures anyway...

I don't even have the right set up for doing it yet, and most of these people know that, yet they still ask, then grumble when I say I'm not available to do that as yet.  (Probably won't ever be if I can help it!) 

Yeah, I want to build my portfolio, but I can actually do that without shooting a couple of dozen free weddings for people I only vaguely know who will expect a $2000 job done for gratis. It's called staging shots that LOOK like a real wedding has occurred and it's a lot easier than the real thing, trust me. Me, I'd rather hire a few people and make it LOOK like the real thing than actually go there, seriously. 

She balked at $150? 

You can't even walk into a mall portrait studio in my town and get a decent engaged couple shot for $150. The whole wedding for $150? I mean GET REAL. That's just insane.  A real wedding photographer even a cheap student one, you're still talking a $500 or more at minimum, and that's just for the main portrait shots, not for photographing an entire event. For that a grand or more at the least no matter how small the wedding.  

As much as I prefer it, I blame digital for people acting like this. When you had to shoot 15 rolls of film to get half a dozen good shots people were more understanding about the work and the skill necessary for some reason. Now anyone with a digital camera thinks they can really do it all themselves and that if you charge anything real for a whole day's work plus then you're being greedy for asking. 

You know what I say to people like that?

Go ahead DO it yourself and just leave me out of it. 

Honestly, I decided not long into my training that I just wasn't going to do weddings even though they can be lucrative events. I can't stand the whole scene. The brides with their nuptial obsession thing, their temper attacks which you're always supposed to excuse because it's just "bridal nerves." The 10,000 changes they always have to make at the very last minute plus the continual renegotiating that is necessary for the photographer just to get paid. I've seen more than enough of that helping a pro I know do his thing to ever want to do it myself. Even when I go pro I will not likely do them, ever.  

Just give me my beginner wanna be model/actor head shots, my kid and pet shots, my boudoir work, catalog and stock work and let me stay FAR away from the madhouse that is a "normal' wedding. 

That's always been my idea of a photo shoot from hell assignment, doing a wedding. I'd sign up to do photo journalism in Iraq before I'd ever sign up to become a professional wedding photographer. 

No kidding....


----------



## mwcfarms

Josh220 said:


> Tell a dumb redneck that they are dumb and you are going to get a dumb redneck response. You must speak slowly, clearly, and at all times you must speak professionally to these people regardless of your relationship.


 
Josh you must have been spending some time out in my neck of the woods lately haha. Have to tell me hubbie this line. Haha :lmao:


----------



## seekcreative

FriedChicken said:


> Despite the fact, seekcreative, that that's not very nice thing to do?
> 
> Primarily, it would affect her professionalism and business.



Ummm...obviously this is not something that I would actually do. Pardon me for using my dry sense of humor. Not everyone gets me.


----------



## seekcreative

erichards said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always suggest that they buy a bunch of disposable cameras and pass them out to everyone in attendance. That way they could get all the shots they want or can afford and no Photog has to deal with her.
> 
> 
> 
> This generally will end up costing a heck of a lot more than the $150 that KAikens318 would have charged.
> Also, it was terrible form to have worded that e-mail as KAikens318 did, not only degrading a client (former or current) and yourself!  I have shot weddings/events/senior pictures for friends and family and you need to take a hint from the Godfather, "It's not personal it's just business.", they may not think so but you need to be professional at _all times_!!!  If for no other reason than now your Bridezilla has written proof that you are not worthy of the title of Professional.  Professionals get that title for a reason...they are professional at all times!
> Going to the wedding in 'secret' would just further the unprofessionalism and damage your (KAikens318) reputation as a photographer even more.
> Not dumping on you, just letting you know.
Click to expand...



see my comment above...I think I would figure that out. Pardon me for trying to make light of the subject.

Man, really...I thought photographers had a sense of humor..


----------



## KAikens318

seekcreative said:


> FriedChicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the fact, seekcreative, that that's not very nice thing to do?
> 
> Primarily, it would affect her professionalism and business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...obviously this is not something that I would actually do. Pardon me for using my dry sense of humor. Not everyone gets me.
Click to expand...



I thought it was funny 

Thank you guys for all of your advice. She has calmed down a little in the last few days and even apologized for swearing and all of the things that she said. I also apologized to her if my letter seemed unprofessional. Still not doing the wedding but the mood swing seems to be over so hubby can still be in the wedding party.


----------



## FrankLamont

Seek - I'm perfectly aware you were making a joke (at least, I hoped so).

But there are people on forums who can easily take jokes as the truth or advice.


----------



## TheSolicitor

From what I've read, everyone has already said it all, but I may have missed this in the fray...

To ensure that you're protecting your interests, make sure you keep some sort of log, or otherwise maintain a journal of your conversations with the Bride.  I say to do this in an effort to protect yourself if she decides to say that you breached a contract with her.

I don't think she has a leg to stand on, as there are seven months before the wedding, and she has plenty of time to find a new photographer (Craigslist, hello!), but if she does not, there could be some backlash.  Maybe it doesn't happen, and maybe it does, but just to be sure...keep a log!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

Josh220 said:


> Tell a dumb redneck that they are dumb and you are going to get a dumb redneck response. You must speak slowly, clearly, and at all times you must speak professionally to these people regardless of your relationship.



+1 

Or as I like to say: Barney terms with a Mommy/Daddy voice.


----------



## max3k

Scatterbrained said:


> You could always suggest that they buy a bunch of disposable cameras and pass them out to everyone in attendance. That way they could get all the shots they want or can afford and no Photog has to deal with her.


 
Even that would cost more than $150!


----------



## KAikens318

And it continues...

She sent me this on Facebook today:

If you want to, feel free to bring a camera and take some shots. And hey, if u can spare a few pics from that for us that would be nice.

Really??? Oy.

Then she says:

Oh and once my daughter is about to turn two I will be asking you to do her pics! I will save up the money of course and ask what you would charge.

I am doubting that...


----------



## Rrr3319

:lmao:  while you're at it, feel free to bring a wedding cake too...  and you know, if you want you can always bring some floral arrangements, and dinner for 100... that would be nice.


----------



## KAikens318

Rrr3319 said:


> :lmao:  while you're at it, feel free to bring a wedding cake too...  and you know, if you want you can always bring some floral arrangements, and dinner for 100... that would be nice.



Oh and if you could buy the rings too...that would be really nice too


----------



## Jeff Colburn

I can feel the love. You may want to wear a bullet proof vest for the next few weeks. Believe me, you're better off getting out of this situation.   It reminds me of my early days in photography (several decades ago) when friends wanted me to shoot their events and would tell me, "And I'll even pay for the film." Now, how could I turn down such a magnanimous offer?  Have Fun, Jeff


----------



## KAikens318

Jeff Colburn said:


> I can feel the love. You may want to wear a bullet proof vest for the next few weeks. Believe me, you're better off getting out of this situation.   It reminds me of my early days in photography (several decades ago) when friends wanted me to shoot their events and would tell me, "And I'll even pay for the film." Now, how could I turn down such a magnanimous offer?  Have Fun, Jeff




Sounds like one thing she said to me today:

"If you take pictures at the wedding, I will buy a blank CD that you can put them on for me"

Wow really? You will shell out the whole less than a buck for the CD that you probably already have at home? She doesn't seem to get copyright material and such. Lol.:lmao:


----------



## max3k

"when you're done shooting the wedding, can you just give us the camera you shot it with? that would be great"


----------



## erichards

KAikens318 said:


> Jeff Colburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the love. You may want to wear a bullet proof vest for the next few weeks. Believe me, you're better off getting out of this situation.   It reminds me of my early days in photography (several decades ago) when friends wanted me to shoot their events and would tell me, "And I'll even pay for the film." Now, how could I turn down such a magnanimous offer?  Have Fun, Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like one thing she said to me today:
> 
> "If you take pictures at the wedding, I will buy a blank CD that you can put them on for me"
> 
> Wow really? You will shell out the whole less than a buck for the CD that you probably already have at home? She doesn't seem to get copyright material and such. Lol.:lmao:
Click to expand...


The other really great thing about that is not all the pictures from a whole day of shooting would even fit on a CD!  (Well, unless you were shooting at a really low resolution, Camera Phone maybe?)


----------



## bigtwinky

Just tell them you'll only work for DVDs, then walk away without giving them the chance to answer


----------



## KAikens318

bigtwinky said:


> Just tell them you'll only work for DVDs, then walk away without giving them the chance to answer




:lmao::lmao:

I love it!


----------



## Jeff Colburn

bigtwinky said:


> Just tell them you'll only work for DVDs, then walk away without giving them the chance to answer



Score!!!

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Jeff Colburn

KAikens318 said:


> Sounds like one thing she said to me today:
> 
> "If you take pictures at the wedding, I will buy a blank CD that you can put them on for me"
> 
> Wow really? You will shell out the whole less than a buck for the CD that you probably already have at home? She doesn't seem to get copyright material and such. Lol.:lmao:




Over time the terminology has changed, but the sentiment/stupidity stays the same.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Jeff Colburn

If she keeps bugging you, tell her to give everyone at the wedding a point and shoot film camera and have the guests take the wedding photos. She'll have hundreds of photos for about the same price she was going to pay you. I actually went to a rather high priced wedding that did this, and the pictures turned out pretty well.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Antarctican

(Ya gotta love 'WTD'....)


----------



## Rrr3319

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/202843-got-love-ny-photographers-area.html

i think if we put your thread with this thread ^, we can make everyone happy.


----------



## KAikens318

Rrr3319 said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/202843-got-love-ny-photographers-area.html
> 
> i think if we put your thread with this thread ^, we can make everyone happy.




Oh man, I am not sure if that is a serious post or not, but if it is, it is sad what people think the art of photography is...

The bride is going the disposable camera route...have fun with that!

I even offered her a better deal, $200 for the shoot all day with a CD with 10 of her favorite images on it or $250 for 25 images. She said she would refuse to pay that too because that is still too much for 'just some snapshots'. If she didn't have confidence in my skills, I don't know why she would have bothered to approach me about it in the first place. Oh well, no more drama from her I hope!


----------



## BYK

Reading this just made my day :lmao:


----------



## KAikens318

And the drama continues!!!

I received an email today:

"So I have heard that you are not coming to the wedding at all, which is now really screwing me over because I was counting on having your camera there for some decent shots instead of all of them being with the disposable cameras. Thanks a lot, some friend you are."

I am about ready to slap her across the face!!! (as unprofessional as that may be, I think the situation calls for a beat down. Lol)


----------



## Josh220

KAikens318 said:


> And the drama continues!!!
> 
> I received an email today:
> 
> "So I have heard that you are not coming to the wedding at all, which is now really screwing me over because I was counting on having your camera there for some decent shots instead of all of them being with the disposable cameras. Thanks a lot, some friend you are."
> 
> I am about ready to slap her across the face!!! (as unprofessional as that may be, I think the situation calls for a beat down. Lol)



What the f*ck? So after everything she expected you to shoot it for free as a guest and give her any shots she wanted? 

I realize these are rednecks, but DAMN!

Did she make this video by any chance? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6HsiixFS8[/ame]


----------



## FrankLamont

Handle it cordially...

"Your last (or whatever) email stated that..." or whatever.

She _did_ tell you that you might not be invited, after all.


----------



## KAikens318

Josh220 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the drama continues!!!
> 
> I received an email today:
> 
> "So I have heard that you are not coming to the wedding at all, which is now really screwing me over because I was counting on having your camera there for some decent shots instead of all of them being with the disposable cameras. Thanks a lot, some friend you are."
> 
> I am about ready to slap her across the face!!! (as unprofessional as that may be, I think the situation calls for a beat down. Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*ck? So after everything she expected you to shoot it for free as a guest and give her any shots she wanted?
> 
> I realize these are rednecks, but DAMN!
> 
> Did she make this video by any chance?
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6HsiixFS8[/ame]
Click to expand...


Lmao oh holy hell. That is awesome. It's called refracted light woman.

She is not the brightest crayon in the box and I respectively told her that I did not feel that my being at the wedding was a good idea because she would be upset if I didn't bring my camera and upset if I did bring my camera but not give her the images because she didn't want to pay for professional quality photos. No need to ruin the whole day over something so trivial.

Someone at work said I should go and just take pictures of my husband in his tux with the groom's elbow in one picture, part of the bride in another and then take pics of my hubby, centerpieces, and people's feet all day then put them on a CD and watch the sparks fly. That is not professional so I am definitely not going to do it but damn that would be funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel

bigtwinky said:


> Just tell them you'll only work for DVDs, then walk away without giving them the chance to answer



Post Of The Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtwinky

Let me try and recap (i'm bored at work heh):

You are running a photography business.  You charged her $150 for her wedding and gave her a free shoot of her daughter's birthday.  You charge on average say $1000 for weddings.  She wants a free sitting that you are offering other people.  For $150 she has a min of 45 shots she wants as musts.

She doesn't see photos as that important, but yet has had a flood of other demands from you, the low paid picture taker.  You wrote to her, saying you wont be doing the wedding.  She replied saying what the f*** b**ch, threatens to end the friendship, threatens to remove your husband from the bridal party, says your photos suck, hopes you dont get any more work and said that she will find someone else who will charge her less and be better.

She then apologizes for the swearing and the crap she said and your husband is still in the wedding party.

She then tells you that if *YOU* want to, feel free to bring your cameras and take some shots, and if you can spare a few for them, that would be nice (pity game /guilt trip anyone?) and throws in she wants to properly pay you for a shoot of her daughter, which is total BS.

This then moved on to "if you take pics at the wedding, I'll buy you a CD to put them on".  Trying to weasel her way out of paying for them, play nice nice to get you to take some photos, and then pay $1 for a CD instead of $200ish for the wedding.

You offer her a compromise for $200, all day shooting, 10 of her choice images on a CD.  She says thats too much for *snapshots* (getting back to "your pictures suck from early on).

She then says that she was counting on you to bring your camera for some decent shots and now you are screwing her over by not coming?  While a few days ago she opened the door to "if you wanted to,..."

Talk about a roller coaster.  You have plenty of fun ammmo here to write back to her if you choose to.  Where in the "if you want, feel free to bring your camera, that would be cool" did she lead on that she was counting on your for your camera?  Ask her to make up her mind whether your pictures are good, they suck and you shouldnt get any more work, do they are ok, to they are snapshots, to they are decent.
How has her search for someone better and cheaper than $150 been going?

She is a train wreck.  I understand weddings are stressful, but really, moments of stress bring out the best/worst of a person...you usually see their true nature.  She is a manipulator.  She tries to play mind games, throwing in guilt, pity, threats and so on to get her way.  Oh man, she must of been a real handful when she was a child...no wait, she still is.


----------



## Sbuxo

bigtwinky said:


> Good on you for dumping her.
> 
> I really do want you to update the thread with her reaction.  Due to the lack of drama on this forum in the last few days, I'll take anything at this point


:lmao::lmao: you should watch Young & Restless for your fix!

*She did say adios to her? Good!:thumbup:


----------



## KAikens318

bigtwinky said:


> Let me try and recap (i'm bored at work heh):
> 
> You are running a photography business.  You charged her $150 for her wedding and gave her a free shoot of her daughter's birthday.  You charge on average say $1000 for weddings.  She wants a free sitting that you are offering other people.  For $150 she has a min of 45 shots she wants as musts.
> 
> She doesn't see photos as that important, but yet has had a flood of other demands from you, the low paid picture taker.  You wrote to her, saying you wont be doing the wedding.  She replied saying what the f*** b**ch, threatens to end the friendship, threatens to remove your husband from the bridal party, says your photos suck, hopes you dont get any more work and said that she will find someone else who will charge her less and be better.
> 
> She then apologizes for the swearing and the crap she said and your husband is still in the wedding party.
> 
> She then tells you that if *YOU* want to, feel free to bring your cameras and take some shots, and if you can spare a few for them, that would be nice (pity game /guilt trip anyone?) and throws in she wants to properly pay you for a shoot of her daughter, which is total BS.
> 
> This then moved on to "if you take pics at the wedding, I'll buy you a CD to put them on".  Trying to weasel her way out of paying for them, play nice nice to get you to take some photos, and then pay $1 for a CD instead of $200ish for the wedding.
> 
> You offer her a compromise for $200, all day shooting, 10 of her choice images on a CD.  She says thats too much for *snapshots* (getting back to "your pictures suck from early on).
> 
> She then says that she was counting on you to bring your camera for some decent shots and now you are screwing her over by not coming?  While a few days ago she opened the door to "if you wanted to,..."
> 
> Talk about a roller coaster.  You have plenty of fun ammmo here to write back to her if you choose to.  Where in the "if you want, feel free to bring your camera, that would be cool" did she lead on that she was counting on your for your camera?  Ask her to make up her mind whether your pictures are good, they suck and you shouldnt get any more work, do they are ok, to they are snapshots, to they are decent.
> How has her search for someone better and cheaper than $150 been going?
> 
> She is a train wreck.  I understand weddings are stressful, but really, moments of stress bring out the best/worst of a person...you usually see their true nature.  She is a manipulator.  She tries to play mind games, throwing in guilt, pity, threats and so on to get her way.  Oh man, she must of been a real handful when she was a child...no wait, she still is.



I had to read through that twice because it's confusing even to me! Haha. Yes, she is a train wreck, but it's not just because of the wedding. She is like this all the time. Before I was hired to do the wedding photos, she would IM me on Facebook the second I popped on, wanted to babysit my son because my husband and I work odd hours, but when I told her I didn't want to drive the hour to her house, an hour back to work, another hour back to get him, then another hour back home plus pay her the $10 an hour she wanted, she got pissed and 'defriended' me on Facebook. she kept saying how it wasn't fair and she needed a job. That is my problem how? She is still a child who needs to grow up. I feel sorry for her husband who has to deal with the constant mood swings. I can't imagine what she was like while she was pregnant.


----------



## Sbuxo

Josh220 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the drama continues!!!
> 
> I received an email today:
> 
> "So I have heard that you are not coming to the wedding at all, which is now really screwing me over because I was counting on having your camera there for some decent shots instead of all of them being with the disposable cameras. Thanks a lot, some friend you are."
> 
> I am about ready to slap her across the face!!! (as unprofessional as that may be, I think the situation calls for a beat down. Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*ck? So after everything she expected you to shoot it for free as a guest and give her any shots she wanted?
> 
> I realize these are rednecks, but DAMN!
> 
> Did she make this video by any chance?
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6HsiixFS8[/ame]
Click to expand...

I'm amazed she used the word 'spectrum' correctly:lmao:


----------



## Sbuxo

And, I'll give the marriage some months.
Poor husband.


----------



## KAikens318

erose86 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine what she was like while she was pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear Lord, she has a *child*?! :meh:  That poor kid is going to grow up to be a bucket of nuts!
Click to expand...


Whiny little thing just like her mama. When I did the shoot of her she wouldn't sit still, she kept whining and shoving food in her face. I think I got maybe 2 pictures that didn't have food in hand or in her mouth. She kept knocking my strobe over too. I was less than enthused with that.


----------



## KmH

Substantially raise your prices, so you can market to a different socio-economic demographic. :thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge

KmH said:


> Substantially raise your prices, so you can market to a different socio-economic demographic. :thumbup:


 


...or at least pay for the pain.


----------



## KAikens318

KmH said:


> Substantially raise your prices, so you can market to a different socio-economic demographic. :thumbup:




On my way to raising my prices. I just bought a Nikkor 18-105mm VR and also an SB-600, so now I just have to learn how to use the speedlight properly and I will have all the equipment I need for now.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

I was in desparate need for some comic relief, so I wanted to find this thread again.  Glad to see it's still running and I have not been disappointed.

If it were ME in this situation, I would halt all talk about business, photos and quite frankly, the wedding.  I would let the friendship reign and try to rebuild that instead.  But then again, I have a very low threshold for stupidity, so there probably wouldn't be much of a friendship to salvage.  

If in the coming months, things simmer down between the two of you and the conversation about the wedding and photos are brought up again, I would stand firm that you will NOT be bringing your camera to the ceremony.  There's not enough money they could muster that would be worth the headaches.  And trust me, there will be headaches for whoever takes the job.

Take your camera to the reception and take some nice moments where people are having fun.  Print off a few of your best and GIVE them as a gift.

Good luck.


----------



## KAikens318

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> I was in desparate need for some comic relief, so I wanted to find this thread again.  Glad to see it's still running and I have not been disappointed.
> 
> If it were ME in this situation, I would halt all talk about business, photos and quite frankly, the wedding.  I would let the friendship reign and try to rebuild that instead.  But then again, I have a very low threshold for stupidity, so there probably wouldn't be much of a friendship to salvage.
> 
> If in the coming months, things simmer down between the two of you and the conversation about the wedding and photos are brought up again, I would stand firm that you will NOT be bringing your camera to the ceremony.  There's not enough money they could muster that would be worth the headaches.  And trust me, there will be headaches for whoever takes the job.
> 
> Take your camera to the reception and take some nice moments where people are having fun.  Print off a few of your best and GIVE them as a gift.
> 
> Good luck.



Funny thing is that she and I really aren't as great of friends as she seems to think that we are. She annoys the crap out of me whether we are talking business or just general life. She is a very needy person. My husband is friends with her fiance and has been since high school, so she is more a friend of a friend. I am not worried about building back a friendship where the only conversations were about how I should feel bad for her because she has no job and doesn't have to pay rent because her father pays it for her.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

KmH said:


> Substantially raise your prices, so you can market to a different socio-economic demographic. :thumbup:



+5 trillion:thumbup:


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

KAikens318 said:


> Funny thing is that she and I really aren't as great of friends as she seems to think that we are........


 Easy peasy..... tell her to **** off.  Let the boys worry about the drama, if any comes to mind.


----------



## jt69

KAikens318 said:


> Here you go for a little drama:
> 
> Here is my initial email that I wrote her and essentially what I said in the phone message too:
> 
> I don't think I will be shooting the wedding, for a few reasons. 1. There are a lot of photos to be taken from your list. It's going to be a long day. Long days and lots of photos equal many hours of post processing which can add up to quite a bit of money. 2. After adding all of your shots together, plus the time to do the wedding and the processing, plus a CD, it will end up over $400 and I understand that you guys don't have that in your budget, and that is okay (Trust me, I know all about money crap!). But doing something that requires that much work and then getting paid $100 for it including the prints, I will end up with $40. Not to sound greedy or anything but this is using hours of my day, not to mention creative fees and such, plus I need to buy equipment for this as well and equipment is not cheap. I can't sell myself short. I know that I haven't been to school or anything for this however I do believe that I have talent and while the home portrait shoot I did of Shauna didn't take that much time and effort, this will. Not to mention for all the shots you want I would have to bring on a second shooter and pay them as well. Sorry if this seems like it is greedy or whatever, but those are what I have come up with after calculating all these factors together.
> 
> Her response:
> 
> What the f*** b**ch? You told me that you were going to shoot my wedding and that it would be cheap. Over four hundred is not cheap by any means. Now I only have 7 months to find another photographer. You are leaving me in a f*cking ditch and I don't appreciate it. Don't expect us to be friends with you or Steve after this, he will be lucky if he even gets to be in the wedding. What is worth your time oh great one? Two shots? Would that be worth $100? I hope that you never find work again and if you do I feel sorry for those people. Get off your f**king pedestal, you aren't that great and your photos suck anyways. I am better off finding someone else and I am sure they will give me a fair price that is lower than yours. This is not your average wedding and I am not settling for crap so see you later. Thanks a lot b*tch.
> 
> 
> Now keep in mind, this wedding is taking place in their hick town's town hall, not in a pretty church. No flowers, no decorations, nothing. The reception after is in their backyard in a trailer park (Not that there is anything wrong with trailer parks, it's actually quite nice) but the 'this is not your average wedding thing threw me into a fit of laughter.




Just send her email to the junk folder and move on. I think all this drama personally speaking happen when you mix friendship with work. I saw your site and you have some pretty good photos. So, don't let her or any one misdemeanor your work. Photography is an Art, and the beauty is the eye of the beholder. Her Loss you Won!. Ah, an next time make sure you get a contract signed!.


----------



## Derrel

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
She pulls the spitting high tension wires down, Bridezilla!

Helpless people on subway trains
Scream "She's mean!" as she looks in on them, Bridezilla!

She picks up a bus and she throws it back down
As she wades through the buildings toward the center of town, Bridezilla

Oh no, they say she's got to go 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah
Oh no, there goes Manchester 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah

Oh no, they say she's got to go 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah
Oh no, there goes Manchester 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah

Rinji news o moshiagemasu!
Rinji news o moshiagemasu!
Bridezilla ga Ginza hoomen e mukatte imasu!
Daishkyu hinan ****e kudasai!
Daishkyu hinan ****e kudasai!
(Attention, emergency news!
Attention, emergency news!
Bridezilla is going toward the Manchester area!
Immediately escape, catch up, find shelter please!
Immediately escape, catch up, find shelter please!)

Oh no, they say she's got to go 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah
Oh no, there goes Manchester 
Go go Bridezilla, yeah

History shows again and again
How nature points up the folly of men
Bridezilla!(4x)


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

^^^   :lmao:   :lmao:   :lmao:


for reference purposes only..... I present to those too young to know...... BOC

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65rW_SIzg0[/ame]


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

:lmao:



Derrel said:


> With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
> She pulls the spitting high tension wires down, Bridezilla!
> 
> Helpless people on subway trains
> Scream "She's mean!" as she looks in on them, Bridezilla!
> 
> She picks up a bus and she throws it back down
> As she wades through the buildings toward the center of town, Bridezilla
> 
> Oh no, they say she's got to go
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> Oh no, there goes Manchester
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> 
> Oh no, they say she's got to go
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> Oh no, there goes Manchester
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> 
> Rinji news o moshiagemasu!
> Rinji news o moshiagemasu!
> Bridezilla ga Ginza hoomen e mukatte imasu!
> Daishkyu hinan ****e kudasai!
> Daishkyu hinan ****e kudasai!
> (Attention, emergency news!
> Attention, emergency news!
> Bridezilla is going toward the Manchester area!
> Immediately escape, catch up, find shelter please!
> Immediately escape, catch up, find shelter please!)
> 
> Oh no, they say she's got to go
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> Oh no, there goes Manchester
> Go go Bridezilla, yeah
> 
> History shows again and again
> How nature points up the folly of men
> Bridezilla!(4x)


----------



## KAikens318

Hahaha I love the song.

Just waiting for some more drama tomorrow. I asked if anyone could watch my son tomorrow and she replied first, but then I told the second person that said they could that I would have them watch him. Waiting for the drama filled hailstorm. I think I am just going to say adios to this girl, I don't need the aggravation!


----------



## Sbuxo

How old is this chick? 
A fetus is more mature than her.


----------



## raptorman

KAikens318 said:


> Lmao oh holy hell. That is awesome. It's called refracted light woman.
> 
> She is not the brightest crayon in the box and I respectively told her that I did not feel that my being at the wedding was a good idea because she would be upset if I didn't bring my camera and upset if I did bring my camera but not give her the images because she didn't want to pay for professional quality photos. No need to ruin the whole day over something so trivial.
> 
> Someone at work said I should go and just take pictures of my husband in his tux with the groom's elbow in one picture, part of the bride in another and then take pics of my hubby, centerpieces, and people's feet all day then put them on a CD and watch the sparks fly. That is not professional so I am definitely not going to do it but damn that would be funny. :mrgreen:



Whole this thread is not professional. I wouldn't even think of working together with someone who posts e-mails of clients on a public forum.


----------



## Josh220

raptorman said:


> Whole this thread is not professional. I wouldn't even think of working together with someone who posts e-mails of clients on a public forum.



Whole this thread is not professional?... 

I find it slightly ironic that someone preaching about professionalism doesn't proof read things.


----------



## raptorman

Josh220 said:


> Whole this thread is not professional?...



Your (her) behaviour in whole this thread is not professional. Better?


----------



## Josh220

raptorman said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole this thread is not professional?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your (her) behaviour in whole this thread is not professional. Better?
Click to expand...


Not exactly, because "(her)" and "your" do not pertain to the same person; hence, referencing her to myself does not make sense. Not to mention "in whole this thread" is just as improper as the initial response. 

Sorry, I just found it ironic... twice... Carry on.


----------



## raptorman

Josh220 said:


> Not exactly, because "(her)" and "your" do not pertain to the same person, hence referencing her to myself does not make sense. Not to mention "in whole this thread" is just as improper as the initial response.
> 
> Sorry, I just found it ironic... twice... Carry on.



This discussion is getting ridiculous. By this I apologize for not writing perfect sentences in my third (or is it fourth) language. Still I rest my case that her behaviour in this thread was not professional.


----------



## KAikens318

raptorman said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly, because "(her)" and "your" do not pertain to the same person, hence referencing her to myself does not make sense. Not to mention "in whole this thread" is just as improper as the initial response.
> 
> Sorry, I just found it ironic... twice... Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This discussion is getting ridiculous. By this I apologize for not writing perfect sentences in my third (or is it fourth) language. Still I rest my case that her behaviour in this thread was not professional.
Click to expand...



Hey, did I post her name or her husband's name? No. I am just sharing a story with my fellow photographers and trying to gain some insight on how to deal with people like this. Don't like it, don't read it, plain and simple.


----------



## bigtwinky

raptorman said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao oh holy hell. That is awesome. It's called refracted light woman.
> 
> She is not the brightest crayon in the box and I respectively told her that I did not feel that my being at the wedding was a good idea because she would be upset if I didn't bring my camera and upset if I did bring my camera but not give her the images because she didn't want to pay for professional quality photos. No need to ruin the whole day over something so trivial.
> 
> Someone at work said I should go and just take pictures of my husband in his tux with the groom's elbow in one picture, part of the bride in another and then take pics of my hubby, centerpieces, and people's feet all day then put them on a CD and watch the sparks fly. That is not professional so I am definitely not going to do it but damn that would be funny. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole this thread is not professional. I wouldn't even think of working together with someone who posts e-mails of clients on a public forum.
Click to expand...

 
And now you are part of the unprofessionalism by posting in this thread.

Get over yourself.  I'll forward off information about getting the stick removed


----------



## KAikens318

bigtwinky said:


> raptorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao oh holy hell. That is awesome. It's called refracted light woman.
> 
> She is not the brightest crayon in the box and I respectively told her that I did not feel that my being at the wedding was a good idea because she would be upset if I didn't bring my camera and upset if I did bring my camera but not give her the images because she didn't want to pay for professional quality photos. No need to ruin the whole day over something so trivial.
> 
> Someone at work said I should go and just take pictures of my husband in his tux with the groom's elbow in one picture, part of the bride in another and then take pics of my hubby, centerpieces, and people's feet all day then put them on a CD and watch the sparks fly. That is not professional so I am definitely not going to do it but damn that would be funny. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole this thread is not professional. I wouldn't even think of working together with someone who posts e-mails of clients on a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you are part of the unprofessionalism by posting in this thread.
> 
> Get over yourself. I'll forward off information about getting the stick removed
Click to expand...

 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KAikens318

Bridezilla's wedding is tomorrow....I have to say I am kind of curious to see how the disposable cameras work out....


----------



## KAikens318

erose86 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bridezilla's wedding is tomorrow....I have to say I am kind of curious to see how the disposable cameras work out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha!  is that what she decided to go with?  a bunch of disposals?
Click to expand...



Yup. You want to know the funny part? My husband went shopping with them yesterday to pick them up. They have 12 tables, they bought 2 cameras per table, at $9.99 per camera, giving them a grand total of $240. Plus they have to have them printed out and they want double prints. At Walmart that will run them around $5 per camera or more, so there is another $60. Already they are at $300....for another $100 they could have had professionals done. :banghead:


----------



## KAikens318

erose86 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha!  is that what she decided to go with?  a bunch of disposals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You want to know the funny part? My husband went shopping with them yesterday to pick them up. They have 12 tables, they bought 2 cameras per table, at $9.99 per camera, giving them a grand total of $240. Plus they have to have them printed out and they want double prints. At Walmart that will run them around $5 per camera or more, so there is another $60. Already they are at $300....for another $100 they could have had professionals done. :banghead:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people, just *aren't* that smart...  :hug::
Click to expand...



Lol so true. Just got booked for a wedding today though on 10-10-10!! She is actually going to pay me too. haha.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger

Jim Gratiot said:


> Sounds like a charming girl... her husband's a lucky man.


 
No he's not. She sounds like a *****! :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Can you get a copy of these pictures? Must see.
Not only are the camera's disposable, so are the pictures they're getting. :lmao:


----------



## KAikens318

Forest Power Ranger said:


> Jim Gratiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a charming girl... her husband's a lucky man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not. She sounds like a *****! :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Can you get a copy of these pictures? Must see.
> Not only are the camera's disposable, so are the pictures they're getting. :lmao:
Click to expand...



I am hoping hubby brings home some pics when they have them developed. I am very interested to see how they come out...harsh lighting and all!!!


----------



## Browncoat

KAikens318 said:


> Yup. You want to know the funny part? My husband went shopping with them yesterday to pick them up. They have 12 tables, they bought 2 cameras per table, at $9.99 per camera, giving them a grand total of $240. Plus they have to have them printed out and they want double prints. At Walmart that will run them around $5 per camera or more, so there is another $60. Already they are at $300....for another $100 they could have had professionals done. :banghead:



I'm gonna start taking bets now...

I say she'll start jabbing you on Facebook about how much money they saved by using disposable cameras.


----------



## KAikens318

Browncoat said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You want to know the funny part? My husband went shopping with them yesterday to pick them up. They have 12 tables, they bought 2 cameras per table, at $9.99 per camera, giving them a grand total of $240. Plus they have to have them printed out and they want double prints. At Walmart that will run them around $5 per camera or more, so there is another $60. Already they are at $300....for another $100 they could have had professionals done. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start taking bets now...
> 
> I say she'll start jabbing you on Facebook about how much money they saved by using disposable cameras.
Click to expand...



I will take that bet.

I am going to say she will post a Facebook status about how amazing her pictures came out and she was really glad that she didn't hire a photographer because she sees that she didn't need a professional. haha


----------



## TheSolicitor

...and when she does start drilling you on Facebook, you tell her to put her best wedding shots against your best wedding shots and see who wins.

And be sure to share here, too!  I look forward to seeing how this disaster turns out.


----------



## KAikens318

You asked for them, so here they are! Well, a few anyway


----------



## Josh220

For starters, those are terrible. Why are most of them taken from the side anyways?

Tell me that's not what they wore to get married...

Last but not least... Woof...


----------



## KAikens318

Josh220 said:


> For starters, those are terrible. Why are most of them taken from the side anyways?
> 
> Tell me that's not what they wore to get married...
> 
> Last but not least... Woof...




Yup, that was their wedding attire. 

What do you expect from a disposable camera? Lol


----------



## Josh220

KAikens318 said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, those are terrible. Why are most of them taken from the side anyways?
> 
> Tell me that's not what they wore to get married...
> 
> Last but not least... Woof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that was their wedding attire.
> 
> What do you expect from a disposable camera? Lol
Click to expand...


Cue banjo music 

Btw, I bet you are glad you RAN!! I couldn't even imagine.


----------



## KAikens318

Josh220 said:


> KAikens318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, those are terrible. Why are most of them taken from the side anyways?
> 
> Tell me that's not what they wore to get married...
> 
> Last but not least... Woof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that was their wedding attire.
> 
> What do you expect from a disposable camera? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cue banjo music
> 
> Btw, I bet you are glad you RAN!! I couldn't even imagine.
Click to expand...


Hubby said the wedding was a disaster because they didn't double check things. Ended up with a laptop and iPod for a sound system to do the dances with.


----------



## IlSan

Now I am not the person that says bad things about the special day of others - but those pictures?!

Well - bet she will be thinking long and hard in the years to come when she sees more and more of your work around town and wishes, that she haden't been such a b**** back then and gotten some of the good stuff...

All the best for your future weddings


----------



## KAikens318

IlSan said:


> Now I am not the person that says bad things about the special day of others - but those pictures?!
> 
> Well - bet she will be thinking long and hard in the years to come when she sees more and more of your work around town and wishes, that she haden't been such a b**** back then and gotten some of the good stuff...
> 
> All the best for your future weddings




Thanks  I have one coming up on 10-10-10! 

I will make her rue the day...and if not rue...just really wish she had hired me. Haha.


----------



## IlSan

That's the spirit!! :thumbup:


----------



## njw1224

If you don't know what to charge because you have little training, then you're better off shooting weddings for free, but not giving any product up front. Just do the shooting free. You can provide clients with a price list for prints, albums, discs, etc. they can purchase after the wedding from proofs you show them or put online. This way, since they've really paid you nothing up front. They have no recourse to ask you for discounts or money back. But you have them where you want them too because after the wedding, you'll have the only "professional" pics. You'll probably end up making a lot more than $150 in sales after the wedding. Also, give them an incentive to order asap after the wedding because the more time that passes, the smaller their order will be. Perhaps you print prices go up after 45 days, or they get 20% off if they order within 30 days of seeing the proofs, etc.


----------



## MDWine

This was most entertaining...
Thanks!


----------



## ~Stella~

You should have had it all in writing, including any and all fees, expenses, discounts, what venues would be included, how many hours, etc. etc. before doing *any* work.  

It's well worth having a solidly put together written contract for your clients, especially for big events like this.  It protects both you and your client.

I say this not as a photographer, but as an attorney who has seen many many lawsuits come of not having the agreement spelled out in detail.

Lesson learned, right?  Better luck next time.


----------



## slowhand

KAikens318 said:


> Here you go for a little drama:
> 
> Here is my initial email that I wrote her and essentially what I said in the phone message too:
> 
> I don't think I will be shooting the wedding, for a few reasons. 1. There are a lot of photos to be taken from your list. It's going to be a long day. Long days and lots of photos equal many hours of post processing which can add up to quite a bit of money. 2. After adding all of your shots together, plus the time to do the wedding and the processing, plus a CD, it will end up over $400 and I understand that you guys don't have that in your budget, and that is okay (Trust me, I know all about money crap!). But doing something that requires that much work and then getting paid $100 for it including the prints, I will end up with $40. Not to sound greedy or anything but this is using hours of my day, not to mention creative fees and such, plus I need to buy equipment for this as well and equipment is not cheap. I can't sell myself short. I know that I haven't been to school or anything for this however I do believe that I have talent and while the home portrait shoot I did of Shauna didn't take that much time and effort, this will. Not to mention for all the shots you want I would have to bring on a second shooter and pay them as well. Sorry if this seems like it is greedy or whatever, but those are what I have come up with after calculating all these factors together.
> 
> Her response:
> 
> What the f*** b**ch? You told me that you were going to shoot my wedding and that it would be cheap. Over four hundred is not cheap by any means. Now I only have 7 months to find another photographer. You are leaving me in a f*cking ditch and I don't appreciate it. Don't expect us to be friends with you or Steve after this, he will be lucky if he even gets to be in the wedding. What is worth your time oh great one? Two shots? Would that be worth $100? I hope that you never find work again and if you do I feel sorry for those people. Get off your f**king pedestal, you aren't that great and your photos suck anyways. I am better off finding someone else and I am sure they will give me a fair price that is lower than yours. This is not your average wedding and I am not settling for crap so see you later. Thanks a lot b*tch.
> 
> 
> Now keep in mind, this wedding is taking place in their hick town's town hall, not in a pretty church. No flowers, no decorations, nothing. The reception after is in their backyard in a trailer park (Not that there is anything wrong with trailer parks, it's actually quite nice) but the 'this is not your average wedding thing threw me into a fit of laughter.


 
Your letter to her is beyond horrible.  It is so unprofessional that I actually laughed out loud.  If you would have been tactful you could have avoided any resentment at all with your resignation.

It is people like you masquerading as photographers that make life harder than it should be for the rest of us.


----------



## Seekwence

Well that was an entertaining read. I managed to spend 30 minutes slacking off at work!


----------



## shutterbugsdesign

Seekwence said:


> Well that was an entertaining read. I managed to spend 30 minutes slacking off at work!



same here!


----------



## KAikens318

slowhand said:


> It is people like you masquerading as photographers that make life harder than it should be for the rest of us.


 

Masquerading huh? Hmmm...I take the photos...I get paid for said photos....I have a Tax ID with my studio name on it....if I am not a photographer than what am I?

If you have seen some of the other correspondance between myself and my other clients such as the bride I am shooting for in October, you would realize how truly 'special' this case was and that I am never doing anything for friends ever again unless there is a full contract up front. This was the first time I had to deal with attitude like hers. Yes, some of the stuff in the letter was unprofessional, I will agree with that. However I am not masquerading as anything. I am done defending myself about that email, take it as you will. It's all over and done with now and I can get on to bigger and better things as a professional.


----------



## Stephen.C

I read this whole thread today, and wow I was laughing the hardest I did all day.
First off, 100 dollars is insanely cheap in the first place, I asked my mom (got married in the 80's) and they paid their photographer over 500 dollars, and my parents were by no means wealthy.
Second I think its absolutely awesome that she ended up paying more money then she would of hired you for. Karma = ***** much. 
But hey its all good, I foresee another wedding in her future..if SHES lucky. 
Glad you dumped her early, and mega glad that your career has taken off since!


----------



## KAikens318

Stephen.C said:


> I read this whole thread today, and wow I was laughing the hardest I did all day.
> First off, 100 dollars is insanely cheap in the first place, I asked my mom (got married in the 80's) and they paid their photographer over 500 dollars, and my parents were by no means wealthy.
> Second I think its absolutely awesome that she ended up paying more money then she would of hired you for. Karma = ***** much.
> But hey its all good, I foresee another wedding in her future..if SHES lucky.
> Glad you dumped her early, and mega glad that your career has taken off since!


 
My husband said she posted something on Facebook tonight about how her photos came out amazing and the disposables were 'totally worth the money'. Ummm yeah...Lol


----------

